# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Emerald Wolf's Workbook

## Emerald Wolf

*Reality Checks:*
- Breathe through closed nose
- Reading text
- Checking / re-checking watch

*Dream Signs:*
- Playing games
- Talking to family members
- Rainy weather / watery locations

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Get to bed on schedule for 7 days in a row [18:00 > 03:00]
- Increase waking awareness
- Increase recall [length of dreams]
- Stabalize my next LD
- Have a successful WILD 

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Have 1 LD per week
- Successfully incubate dreams

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-Had 2-7 LDs (depending on length counted) from 2008-2011 when I was actively trying.
-Recent recall varying between 2-3 short dreams / fragments per night.

*Current Techniques:*
-MILD on weekdays
-WILD on weekends

----------

